# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  مدرب اليابان لكرة القدم يتجسس على فرق مجموعته في أمم آسيا

## الحصن نيوز

كشفت الصحف اليابانية الصادرة الثلاثاء عن قدرة الإيطالي زاكاروني المدير الفني للمنتخب الياباني على تشكيل شبكة تجسسية على فرق المجموعة التي سيلعب بها المنتخب الياباني خلال منافسات كأس الأمم الآسيوية، المقرر أن تنطلق في السابع من كانون الثاني المقبل في العاصمة القطرية، الدوحة  .



ويأتي الفريق الياباني ضمن المجموعة الثانية والتي تضم أيضا منتخبات السعودية والأردن وسوريا .


ووفقا للتقارير المنشورة في الصحف اليابانية فإن مسؤول في الاتحاد الياباني أكد المعلومة وأشار إلى أن زاكاروني كلف كل من مواطنيه والتر زينجا مدرب فريق النصر السعودي، وفابيو كانافارو مدافع فريق الأهلي الإماراتي بتجميع المعلومات .


وأضاف المسؤول : " يبدو أن المدرب زاكيروني يرغب في جلب المعلومات عن منتخبات المجموعة الثانية، وأيضا عن مناخ قطر، ويتواجد في منطقة الشرق الأوسط الإيطاليان والتر زينجا، وفابيو كانافارو".


وبحسب ما أوضحه مسؤول الاتحاد الياباني، فإن زاكاروني سيعتمد بشكل كبير على مواطنه المدرب والتر زينجا، لجمع المعلومات عن المنتخب السعودي، الذي يعد المنافس الأقوى للمنتخب الياباني في المجموعة الثانية.


وقال التقرير "زينجا يدرب حاليا فريق النصر السعودي، الذي يتصدر جدول ترتيب الدوري السعودي برصيد 27 نقطة، وأيضا سبق له تدريب فريق العين الإماراتي في موسم 2007، فلديه الخبرة الكافية في منطقة الخليج العربي". 


وتابع التقرير "أما عن قلب الدفاع الإيطالي فابيو كانافارو فإنه يحترف حاليا في صفوف فريق الأهلي الإماراتي، وهذا الأمر سيساعد زاكيروني على معرفة طبيعة مناخ الإمارات، التي لا تختلف كثيرا عن قطر، التي ستقام عليها البطولة الآسيوية".


تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

